# Bruised gooch



## Kiwi (Jan 15, 2004)

About 3-4 weeks ago I did 3 rides over 4 days, after not riding for a while. All the rides were a bit longer than what I would normally do also. I then felt discomfort in the nether regions, with swelling around the gooch, and under each testicle. All the swelling/pain has pretty much gone, and I went for a ride yesterday, and it's a little sesitive again. I have been taking anti inflamitories.

Has anyone else had anything like this? Any recommendations? I've had the seat for over a year so it's not new, but maybe a new seat would help?


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

Sounds like the nose of your saddle is adjusted too high. Try aiming it down a bit and see if that helps.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Lance Armstrong had a problem like that. Not saying that it is the same thing but, would be worth seeing a Doc for.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I think the saddle nose should go down a bit.

I got an infection down there recently, not sure how, but I put the seat nose down and it felt better.

I also went and saw the doctor, (in detail).


----------



## road dirt (Feb 17, 2007)

A saddle should be mounted level. Dropping the nose (in my opinion) can cause you to ride more on the nose and not on the sit bones. Try Assos chamois cream in your shorts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

road dirt said:


> A saddle should be mounted level. Dropping the nose (in my opinion) can cause you to ride more on the nose and not on the sit bones. Try Assos chamois cream in your shorts.


One of the recent bike mags (bike?) said that the chamois creams are a relic of times when the short padding was made from animal skin and that it can actually make things worse nowadays by making your skin softer and more susceptible to saddle sores. I'd quote it directly but my wife tossed it out. The jist is, don't use those creams...

To the original poster - Does your saddle have the soft tissue cutout in the middle like most modern saddles? I ride a _selle italia max flite gel flow _and think it's like sitting on leather recliner, but it is well broken in. Of course my comparative is the SLR on my road bike which is a little light in the padding dept. For the record, I also point my saddle very, very slightly down and yes I sit on my sit bones. It keeps the nose of the saddle out of my crotch. Not everybody has the same ergonomics and is best suited with a level saddle.

The general starting point for seat position may also help. Make sure your seat is the right height with the knee a little bent at the bottom of the pedal stroke and make sure the fore/aft position of the saddle is set so that the bony notch below your knee is directly above the pedal axle when the crank arm is at the very bottom of its stroke. Sorry if you already know all this.

I also vote to see a doctor if this doesn't clear up right away. Good luck, I hope it's just a bad saddle or saddle position.

Oh, and what is a gooch? Is that the same thing as a chode or a taint?

bm


----------



## JJGNC (Dec 25, 2006)

mbabaracus said:


> Oh, and what is a gooch? Is that the same thing as a chode or a taint?
> 
> bm


I was going to ask the same thing. I've never heard of anything around "there" being called a gooch. Sounds pretty funny though.


----------



## TrumbullCT (May 26, 2005)

mbabaracus said:


> Oh, and what is a gooch? Is that the same thing as a chode or a taint?


YES! Gooch, chode, choda, taint, grunion, grundle, etc., etc. are all the same thing. Fun ways to refer to the perineum.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

road dirt said:


> A saddle should be mounted level. Dropping the nose (in my opinion) can cause you to ride more on the nose and not on the sit bones. Try Assos chamois cream in your shorts.


I agree on the level part.

But if the nose of the saddle is down, I think one is more inclined to sit on the back of teh saddle, not the front.

That is why someone said the nose is too high.


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

*mmmmmmmmm grunion rings*



TrumbullCT said:


> YES! Gooch, chode, choda, taint, grunion, grundle, etc., etc. are all the same thing. Fun ways to refer to the perineum.


Grunion???? that sounds tasty.

You might want to look into a saddle with a cutout, although saddle choice, as everyone knows is very "personal"

I ride a WTB Rocket V on my mountain bike, and a Fizik Arione on my roadie, and don't really love either one, although neither give me problems. They are totally different shapes, and have different effect on my deep fried grunion rings -- the Fizik feels "harder" but has never irritated my bum in any way, while the WTB feels softer, but gives me saddle sores.

The point is, there probably isn't any perfect saddle, although the WTB Silverado, which looks narrower than the Rocket V, and less cushy, but with a cutout, does pique my interest.

Good luck with the bruised gooch.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

I agree w/ level on a road bike or hardtail. However, when you sit on a FS the back drops a bit and the nose comes up a bit, does it not? Therefore starting with the nose ever-so-slightly down should result in a level saddle on those long seated climbs.... worth a try.


----------



## road dirt (Feb 17, 2007)

My comment to a level saddle was with relation to level ground after sag on a weighted full sus bike and to level ground on a hard tail or road bike. I have found that a saddle mounted with the nose slightly down causes me to slide forward during a long day as opposed to the opposite initally (when I'm fresh and in the garage setting it up.) I also ride the same Selle Italia as stated above and it's great. I've read the May 07 Mtn Bike Action and the article that is refered to about Chamios cream and don't agree. Yes, it was desiged for leather originally, but it works awesome and I have never found it to do anything but aid saddle soreness and my shorts don't seem to be harmed. I will say I don't use it on short rides, but anything over two hours and you can be sure it's there. Sounds like you've got a case of chaffing that isn't anything that can't be cured by a few days off the bike, new clean shorts, the right saddle and adjustment. Try the assos..it works. Just keep it toward the back...it can be a little like icy/hot if you know what I mean. Good luck Kiwi...Hey, are you Down Under?? no pun intended....


----------



## manamana (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies.

Yip, the gooch is as you've all described haha.

Well I just went and got checked out and there's nothing major wrong, but the doc said to try a new saddle and bike shorts. I have been riding my WTB Rocket V stealth for over a year now with no problems, but it looks like time for a change. Any recommendations?

Also, any recommendations on good bike shorts? I was riding the Fox shorts with the inbult liner when the trouble started. I thik I'm after something without seems this time.


----------



## jmolloy07 (Apr 13, 2007)

haha dude a chode refers to a penis that is wider than it is long, not the perineum.


----------



## TrumbullCT (May 26, 2005)

jmolloy07 said:


> haha dude a chode refers to a penis that is wider than it is long, not the perineum.


yeah I've heard that arguement once before. But believe me, to most people I know, it is a synonym of the word taint. Sounds like it has a few meanings.

OP, hope your chode, gooch, whatever is starting to feel better.


----------



## jmolloy07 (Apr 13, 2007)

look it up on wikipedia haha its fact fo sho


----------



## TrumbullCT (May 26, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chode

Choad
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
(Redirected from Chode)

A slang term for the penis in the case that the width is double the length, or simply a penis wider than it is long.

A slang term for the area between the scrotum and rectum.

Chode, a character in the animated television series Tripping the Rift.

By the way, while wikipedia tends to be fairly accurate, it is open source and anyone can modify it.


----------



## Trailcarver (Dec 29, 2006)

Get sit bones measured and see if your saddle is appropriate for that measurement.


----------

